# Trumpy Type XXIII Out of Box



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I don’t know about you, but when I think of submarines, even WWII submarines, I think of relatively large ships designed to prowl the ocean depths like sharks stalking their prey. I don’t really think of costal patrol submarines; small boats with short range and limited armament. However, that’s exactly what the German Type XXIII was; a ‘brown water’ sub designed for shorter duration patrols in coastal waters.

I was quite pleased to find a kit of this interesting craft a few years ago on a trip to a local shop. Since then, it seems like there’s been more interest in the Type XXIII, as now I see that Revell has repopped the ICM offering! However, the one I have is the Trumpeter 1/144. This is a neat kit because it has three different bridge options, compared to the ICM’s one. Of course, this led to a confusing search for information, but it was quite enlightening as well.

My problem is colouration. The box shows all grey, but most photos show black on bottom and grey on top. Unfortunately, they’re all black and white pictures, so I can’t tell if the sub’s “underwater” part should be black or anti-fouling red. 

Any ideas, or proof, of why one or the other?

Check out this fairly recent offering “out of the box” here:

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mo...iews/trumpeter-1144-type-xxiii-submarine-oob/*


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Nifty. I noted your complaint about Bing Translator. Translating the linked page in Chrome (I assume it uses Google Translator natively) produces good English text.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Nifty. I noted your complaint about Bing Translator. Translating the linked page in Chrome (I assume it uses Google Translator natively) produces good English text.


Oh, interesting! Glad it worked for you! I assume it does that too. I just pasted the link in and did a translate, so it's likely the same thing! 

It would have been nice to have had a bit more info about the bridges in the actual kit. For a casual builder (like me) who didn't know what was what, it entails a lot of extra work and research. That having been said, I did learn a lot, and I also do like it when that happens, so maybe, for me, it was a good thing.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I'd ask on the ship forum at SteelNavy (formerly Warship): The Web's Best Ship Modeling Site or on Hyperscale in the ship board. I have seen both red and black on subs in various books (like U-Boat in Action by Squadron)


----------

